# WACHUSETT: Tuesday, 12/12/06



## Zand (Dec 4, 2006)

Seemed like there was more of an interest in doing this on Tuesday. If this is the case, our first official meet will be next Tuesday. We can also move it back to Wednesdays if that works better for everyone else.


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll be there... I'll be up on Friday as well, which may be a dumb idea, but oh well.  Headed up North this weekend so I may not stay too late.

Whatever night is good next week I can go.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm in for wednesday, not tuesday.


----------



## Mark_151 (Dec 5, 2006)

I may go after work Friday if I still have any steam left after the work week. But I think I'm going to head over Saturday morning and do some hikes to the top to earn some turns before my Century Pass kicks in.


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2006)

awf170 said:


> I'm in for wednesday, not tuesday.



I'll be there Tuesday, Wednesday I'm going to a company Christmas dinner for lobster and prime rib.


Bummer.



Austin, can you go any other day?  Wednesday is the *only* day I can't go.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 5, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'll be there Tuesday, Wednesday I'm going to a company Christmas dinner for lobster and prime rib.
> 
> 
> Bummer.
> ...



Probably monday.  Sound good to you?


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm down wit Monday.  The 'rents are buying me Trekkers for Christmas so if you see any good deals on skins, let me know.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 5, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'm down wit Monday.  The 'rents are buying me Trekkers for Christmas so if you see any good deals on skins, let me know.



Nice!   Skins seem really expensive right now for some reason.  I've been looking around for around a month now and haven't found any good deals at all.  Last year I got 110mm skins with clipfix for around $85.  Now they cost like $130 everywhere.


----------



## bassist286 (Dec 6, 2006)

im goin friday night with my crapy skis and depending on the conditions either tuesday or sensday probably more likely tuesday, it's my friends 21st on wensday


----------



## awf170 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mark_151 said:


> I may go after work Friday if I still have any steam left after the work week. But I think I'm going to head over Saturday morning and do some hikes to the top to earn some turns before my Century Pass kicks in.




What time Saturday?  I might be down since my pass doesn't cover weekends and I have work at 12.


----------



## Mark_151 (Dec 7, 2006)

awf170 said:


> What time Saturday?  I might be down since my pass doesn't cover weekends and I have work at 12.



I'll probably head over sometime between 8-10. I'm flexible as I'm 15 minutes from the mountain. Shoot me a PM and I'll send my cell # and PM you Saturday a few hours before I leave. My plan is to park in the main lot and hike up Old Indian to the summit, at least   twice . I also have  a complimentary lift ticket good until 12/24 i got over the summer for doing an online survey, but I'm no sure if I'll use it tomorrow. My Bronze Pass kicks in at 4PM. Are you on tele gear? One good thing about tele boots is they make great hiking boots. It could get a little awkward hiking with alpine boots strapped to a pack. 

Mark


----------



## awf170 (Dec 7, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'm down wit Monday.  The 'rents are buying me Trekkers for Christmas so if you see any good deals on skins, let me know.



Nevermind, monday doesn't work now.  My free days are now wednesday and thursday.


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Nevermind, monday doesn't work now.  My free days are now wednesday and thursday.



Thursday it is.


----------



## Zand (Dec 9, 2006)

Just a warning to you guys, I was talking to the ski patrol tonight and they said Wachusett might not stay open past Wednesday if the rainstorm damages everything.


----------



## Zand (Dec 11, 2006)

So, whos coming tomorrow?


----------



## Mark_151 (Dec 11, 2006)

What time?


----------



## Zand (Dec 11, 2006)

6


----------



## Mark_151 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll throw the skis on the truck tomorrow, and see if I can muster the enthusiasm to drive over there after the hellishness of the work day. Look for the flailing 3rd season telemark skier in blue.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 12, 2006)

Marc said:


> Thursday it is.




Still in?  Anyone else?


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Still in?  Anyone else?



I'm still down if you're still down.

What time?


----------



## awf170 (Dec 13, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'm still down if you're still down.
> 
> What time?



5 at the base of the summit quad?


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2006)

awf170 said:


> 5 at the base of the summit quad?



B there or B square.


w00t.


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll have my softshell on probably, so I'll be wearing what I had on at Stowe.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 13, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'll have my softshell on probably, so I'll be wearing what I had on at Stowe.




Nice, spring skiing!  Scott Aztecs?  I'll have the same everything as Stowe, except a black helmet instead of a hat.


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2006)

yep, I'll have the aztecs


----------

